# netgear treiber für windows 7



## TSchaK (29. Oktober 2009)

*netgear treiber für windows 7*

Hallo...
mein momentaner PC wird nächste Woche abgelöst.
Außer ein paar teile bleibt alles beim alten und darunter ist auch meine W-Lan Karte Netgear WG311.
Da ich nun auch auf Win 7umsteige wollte ich lieber schon einmal im Vorfeld nach Treibern suchen da ich das Netzteil aus meinem alten PC mitnehme und ich somit nach dem umbau kein Internetzugang mehr habe!
Allerdings finde ich keine win7 Treiber für diese Karte und  wollte, bevor ich Interetlos bin lieber vorher noch einmal fragen ob einer vllt doch ein Treiber oder Idee hat...

schon mal vielen dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: netgear treiber für windows 7*

Viel wichtiger zu wissen wäre: Soll es ein Netgear WG311-Treiber für Windows 7 x86 oder x64 sein?


----------



## TSchaK (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: netgear treiber für windows 7*

win7 professionell x64...


----------



## El_Lute (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: netgear treiber für windows 7*

Gibt noch keinen Treiber oder er ist schon in W7 integriert, probier es aus. 

>>>NETGEAR Product compatibility for Microsoft Windows 7<<<


> Other NETGEAR adapters
> Driver is currently not available.  Please continue to check back for updates.


----------



## TSchaK (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: netgear treiber für windows 7*

na dann muss ich es eben doch probieren und im schlimmsten Fall meinen PC in die nächste Etage fürs Internet stellen oder erstmal darauf verzichten.^^
da meine restlichen Teile aber erst montags kommen habt ihr noch die Möglichkeit mir weitere Tipps zu geben die ich notfalls ausprobieren könnte^^

aber auf jedenfall Danke erstmal


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: netgear treiber für windows 7*

Ich habe die Karte hier und es versucht. Kannst du knicken. Selbst mit den Atheros Universaltreiber hat es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## TSchaK (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: netgear treiber für windows 7*

na das sind ja tolle aussichten


----------



## TSchaK (1. November 2009)

*AW: netgear treiber für windows 7*

da es für mein Problem ja anscheinend keine Lösung, außer eine neue  Karte kaufen, gibt wollte ich hier gleich mal fragen welche W-LAN Karte denn zu empfehlen ist für die es auch WIN 7 Treiber gibt.

wenn möglich PCI-E aber wenns PCI wird ists auch nicht schlimm...
und ein vermögen will ich dafür jetzt nicht auch noch ausgeben


----------



## M.Deubner (10. November 2009)

*AW: netgear treiber für windows 7*

Hallo bin neu hier.... 

Also ich habe Win 7 32 Bit und eine Netgear Wlan Karte... 

WG311T...    Win 7 erkennt diese und installiert einen Treiber automatisch... 
Allerdings konnte ich nie eine Internetverbindung bzw eine Verbindung per Wlan herstellen... Ich hatte mir dann einen Fritzstick geborgt von einem Kumpel..  Den installiert und schon konnte ich mich mit meinem Wlan per stick verbinden...    Win 7 Aktiviert usw... 

Das lustige war, nach dem 1. Update wurde ein neuer Treiber für den Netgear Adapter installiert... Version 8.00.238 von 05.10.2009...  Seitdem geht auch eine Wlan Verbindung über den Netgear...  

Wer mag dem kann ich nur Raten sich mit nem geborgten Fritzstick verbinden und dann Update laufen lassen...  Die Karte muss natürlich drinne bleiben von Netgear... Funzt auch mit der 64 Bit..  

Kann den Treiber aber so nirgends zum Download finden auch... werde meine sys. Dateien davon sichern...  Vieleicht kann ich ja jemanden die Dateien zukommen lassen wenn er mag.. einfach ne PN schreiben..

hoffe konnte helfen...  

Mfg Mark


----------



## TSchaK (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: netgear treiber für windows 7*

akso bei mir hat dies leider nicht so funktioniert...
und da das 15m LAN-kabel ein mal durchs haus nervt werde ich mir jetzt wohl eine Karte oder stick kaufen müssen


----------

